# Brood box question



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

So, we took our intro to beekeeping class this last weekend and I suddenly have a question, and my google-fu is failing me. When we were talking about whether to use deeps for your brood boxes, or to use all mediums, one of the things mentioned was "with deeps you have a longer stretch of uninterrupted comb, and there are advantages to that" or something along those lines. I can't find/don't remember what those advantages are though. It might be a moot point - it seems the only nucs available around here are in deeps anyway - but my question is still, why use deeps? Other than the lower cost of two deeps compared to three mediums, is there a reason?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes they have more comb to work and fill with honey for winter with out having to jump a gap.
Remember the summer brood comb is the winter honey storage area.
I tried the 3 mediums many years ago and quickly switched them back to two deeps. I didn't like messing with the 30 frames during inspections instead of just 20.

 Al


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

Ok. So would there be value in splitting the difference, having a deep then mediums? I'm concerned about the weight of deeps - friends don't let friends lift deeps, right? - as I'm not the strongest person ever and my husband is prone to lower back injuries. But the very bottom box, you almost never have to lift, ever, from what I understand. I want to do what's best for the bees, but also need a set up that won't break me. :runforhills:


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Before you get the bees decide where th3ey are going to be placed ahead of time. Once the bees are placed on their perement stand there is noreaso to ever lift a deep brood box. Use shallow or mediums for honey super you do need to lift. . If the time ever comes you need to move the deeps do it in the early spring when they are still light from having ate the winter stores. *Also there is no book I have read that says you can not take 5 frames from a brood box then lift it.*

 Al


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

Wait, so you have two deep brood boxes, right? You don't lift the upper one to inspect the lower one? (I'm a little confused.) I really appreciate your help, I'm trying to do this right the first time (as much as possible!) and there are just so many options!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Inspection. Remove outer cover set beside the double deeps, set empty deep inside cover. Remove the intercover mist bees with syrup. pull second or third frame from the edge of the deep inspect it and work to the center and other edge placing those frames in the empty deep beside the double deeps. *That deep was sat on the cover so if you didn't see the queen you won't loose her falling on the ground.* Remove the top deep and set on the one with the frames on the cover. Remove the first frame to be inspected in the bottom deep, place it in the empty one waiting. I only do 3 frames then start putting them back in the bottom deep.

I only do a total 20 frame inspection is the boss demands to see the queen. Other wise I only look far enough to see eggs and brood in the cells. which most times will be on the third or fourth frame I pull.

Most times if there are swarm cells they will be in the top deep. Normally if you added honey supers before the flow you will not find any swarm cells.

 Al


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh, that makes sense, thank you!


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Also keep in mind your location. Where al is, 2 deeps are practically mandatory. Where you and I are, most keeps use 1 deep and 1 medium brood chambers for production hives. We use 2 deeps if we want to set one off onto a bottom board and make 2 hives. ""split""


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks Iddee, I had been thinking of doing exactly that. We are getting nucs from a local breeder, and they are in deeps, so at least one has become mandatory. And that bottom one NEVER gets lifted so not a big deal if it's heavy!


----------



## johng (Feb 14, 2009)

Remember you don't have to lift the whole box. You can always take out half the frames and put in another empty box. If your worried about weight you can run deep boxes for brood and then run mediums or shallows for honey. 

If you talk to some of your local nuc suppliers they can probably make u up some medium nucs. I normally sell all deeps but, if someone ask specifically for medium nucs I will make them up for them.


----------

